# Taylor '09 Sale Catalog is up..



## Leeana (Jan 31, 2009)

I look forward to this sale every year, would not miss it for anything...been checking the past few weeks waiting for the sale catalog to be up and just checked, its up...thought i would share incase anyone else wanted to look.

Link @ http://www.taylorponyfarm.com/wordpress/?page_id=6

BTW -- New website, looks great


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 1, 2009)

Hopefully they will add picks soon!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 1, 2009)

I know they add photos over time...and then new photos as they get them clipped...

I look forward to this sale every year, even if your not buying horses, there is always some nice tack and great prices too.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be checking back to see pix!

What I thought interesting is the fact that there are so few colts/stallions listed--3 total--and there are lots of geldings. Good for them--it's great to see the geldings being marketed!

I was invited to ride along to the sale this year, but it's just too much hassle for me to be away that long...too much work to be done here for me to justify taking time to go to a sale when I can't afford to buy anything.



By staying home, there is no temptation!!


----------



## picasso (Feb 1, 2009)

What's the date of the sale? I didn't see it listed anywhere. Probably overlooked it.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 1, 2009)

picasso said:


> What's the date of the sale? I didn't see it listed anywhere. Probably overlooked it.


I want to say May 9th ....


----------

